# 1 More hash question guys...



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

I was wondering if this looks right? (I did this in a miniture scale with only 1g of bud)...


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57394&stc=1&d=1209238797


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

There we go...


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

yea cole, I think it appears about right for 1 g of material. I doubt that you will get enough to hit once, though. Simply not enough material involved..


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

I only used a gram because its my first time. Now that I have conformation that I did it correct I plan on using 5.6 grams. Thanks Hick. Also, what kind of results would you expect with 5.6 grams?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks fine to me also. Like Hick said, not enough product there for much. 5.6 grams will yield a little ball. Probably enough for a few bowls. I'm getting ready to do the same thing with some trim. Anyways, keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Smoky its good to hear I did it right.


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

It "seems"my returns were usually about 10/1. 10 g material=1g product


----------



## Cole (Apr 26, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> It "seems"my returns were usually about 10/1. 10 g material=1g product


 
Thanks good to know. :aok:


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2008)

but I used trim..always. your results with bud "should" be a lil better


----------



## 3patas (Apr 26, 2008)

good work well learn & done


----------



## red_ss (Apr 27, 2008)

guys do you think its a waste to use the whole plant to make hash ? i mean all the buds?

so if i have lets say an ounce of bud how many grams ( small fingers) would i get ?

Thanks


----------



## red_ss (Apr 27, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> I was wondering if this looks right? (I did this in a miniture scale with only 1g of bud)...
> 
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57394&stc=1&d=1209238797


 
exellant job buddy.. ill start mine soon im just waitinf to get the right equipment..

which hash method did you use ? ( bubble,getto,etc)

Thanks


----------



## Cole (Apr 27, 2008)

red_ss said:
			
		

> exellant job buddy.. ill start mine soon im just waitinf to get the right equipment..
> 
> which hash method did you use ? ( bubble,getto,etc)
> 
> Thanks


 

ISO


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 28, 2008)

red_ss said:
			
		

> guys do you think its a waste to use the whole plant to make hash ? i mean all the buds?
> 
> so if i have lets say an ounce of bud how many grams ( small fingers) would i get ?
> 
> Thanks



If it's dank weed, yes it would be a waste. If it's crappy weed, then it's worth making oil out of.


----------

